# New here



## Northern.Guy (10 mo ago)

I love my wife and love marriage. Been married 26 years and going. It brought its difficulties but incredible blessings too. I didn’t think I would be posting but since I’ve made a couple I thought I better introduce myself.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM. Hope to see you around the forums.


----------

